# P1423, p1411 SAIP , Bentley manual



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

First question is how do i locate the J299 relay from the picture in the bentley manual?

And more to the point is how do i id the location of all bentley assembly breakouts? Is the Nxx-xxxx number in the box reference to an understandable picture?

The assembly breakout for the combi valves looks like it could be looking up from the bottom or maybe down from the top? How do i know from the manual which it it is? They're precise about everything else, i'd like to believe there is a master reference. The picture of J299 looks like it could be under the hood next to the ECU or under the floor mat with the CCM. 

Thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Secondary air pump relay is in the compartment in the cork area next to the ecu


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

hi, thanks. 

Right now I'm checking the vacuum. I pulled the vacuum pump off the front under the coils and changed the vacuum hose. 

On replacing the housing which has the cam lever that drives the diaphragm, i misaligned the first time , then rotated the cam until i could slide it in place and fasten securely. 

Problem is now the cam lever doesn't turn. looks like the key inside isn't where it's supposed to be. Or is there more to it? 

thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

that vacuum ball is for the intake runner flap not the secondary air. That resivour is in the driver side front fender liner area


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

ok, thanks. Can i ask where the source of the vacuum is?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Follow the vacuum hoses from the combi valves at the back of the head and you will see


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

I changed the upstream OXS last week so i've been all over it on the driver's side. 

Another poster in another thread said to test the combi valves by connecting to a constant vacuum source bypassing the solenoid valve. So I'm now assuming that the input to N112 should be the constant source. That is connected to the resorvoir which has to be charged by something. I have a vacuum gauge i want to test in any part of the line to see if i have vacuum. 

I'm just trying to do my homework for the next opportunity to dive back in and get my hands dirty. 
P1423, and p1411 are not ticking time bombs so i can wait awhile.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you can use a hand vacuum pump to put vacuum on the combi valves at the back of the head, each one with the factory line disconnected. 
If they hold 20' vacuum for 5 min you are good to go. 
If they slowly drop to 0 the valve is bad. 

There was a recall for the hose that goes between both valves and to the solenoid valve. If it was done the hose will be black and have no sheathing on it just smooth rubber hose. 

the vacuum line goes from the solenoid valve to the intake and then t's off to a line on the driver side by injectors, through the back of the timing belt cover to under the ps resivour into the fender liner to a vacuum resivour. opcorn: 

PS I have some good combi valves if you want to buy cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the help. I checked and re-routed vacuum lines with a spare half hour this weekend. The vacuum line coming to the driver's side combi is clean, black, no braid, and there might be a clamp on it. If i need your combi's i'll let you know. 

Looking on Passatworld, i found a post which stated that he used VAG to test the main relay. I checked it out with mine, and tested the main, and the n112. Plus there are more i didn't get in to. I think I'll get under the passenger's side coming weekend to check out the SAIP. I can't say that i can really hear it above the engine. :beer:


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Setting vacuum aside, i started looking at the SAIP itself.

I pulled the connector to the SAIP, and did not find voltage present for the pump on cold start.

I verified that coolant temp was below 35 c. with VAG, around 33 actually.

Does this point to the J299 relay, or could something else be amiss? 

I vag tested the J299 relay and it engaged / disengaged ok. I pulled the relay and the contacts 
look ok.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

*Fixed!*

The VCDS output test of the J299 relay does energize the SAIP. So with a known good relay and fuse, you should hear it, no matter the coolant temp.

A bench test applying 12V -15V to the coil closes the output contacts. My relay was defective. The output contacts were not closing even as the coil engaged with a satisfying click. 

Car Quest came through again for me as they have many times in the past with an OEM part saving me the $40 and 1 hour trip to the dealer. Not AAP nor AZ, nor NAPA could. Radio shack and NAPA had compatible pin outs but beware the coil had better have 100 ohms to prevent damage to the ECU. 

Removing the ECU cover, there is 1 screw under the splash panel below the windshield wiper. To get at it, activate the windshield wiper for half a stroke and shut off revealing a round pop-out approx 1 inch in the splash panel. Pry the pop out off reveals the access hole to the hidden ECU cover screw.

For the record here's my part receipt. :wave:


----------

